# CPA Australia difficulty level



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My name is Muhammad. I am a CIMA Student and I have already cleared 11 out of 15 papers of CIMA. I am now planning to start CPA Foundation level in June 2014. I was wondering if anybody could give an insight as to how difficult CPA Australia foundation level coursework and exams are and does the material provided by CPA enough to study and pass the exam? Also can anybody share the soft copy of study material for CPA Australia.

Regards

Muhammad.


----------



## Manager11 (May 17, 2015)

ashftc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Muhammad. I am a CIMA Student and I have already cleared 11 out of 15 papers of CIMA. I am now planning to start CPA Foundation level in June 2014. I was wondering if anybody could give an insight as to how difficult CPA Australia foundation level coursework and exams are and does the material provided by CPA enough to study and pass the exam? Also can anybody share the soft copy of study material for CPA Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi, you finally make it, please can you share your experience


----------

